# What are 16 switches for?



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I know what 10 of them do...1 for each corner-4 switches, front and back-side to side-another 4, pancake and seesaw-the last 2 that I know of. What are the rest? :0


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

front , back , RRC , LRC , and the other are just there so we can clown on you for having that many.. 


or


front window , back window ,trunk lock, door lock , radio , seat heater , mirror adjuster , Neons , color bar , E-fans , water pump (e) , 


:dunno:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

12 of them are for ghay people


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9236657
> *12 of them are for ghay people
> *


 :uh: 

No one for evry seat. 

ejector seats.. muwawawawawawaawa


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ill stick with 4 too... 
them shits look ugly when theres 16 of em, ill stick with 4-6 under the dash like they r suppose to


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha ya well 16 switches are for cars that dance. u have spider walk left, spider walk right, around the world, and some other crazy ass switches


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

left 8, right8,
l f , corner, front pumps,
Lr, corner, rear pumps,
rf ,corner, front to back see saw,
rr, corner , side to side see saw,
Ls , left front pump to right front pump see saw , 
rs, left rear pump to right rear see saw,
hollwod lock up , left front pump to right rear pump,
pancake, right front to left rear pump,



Thats all 16 switches and yes I had dancers in early 90 s


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9236657
> *12 of them are for ghay people
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

no it was actually quoted on here a few months back about a subject about how many switches you need, and that person said 4 "the more switches the bigger poser, all you need is 4"


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

From Doctor Dre's classic "Let Me Ride":


> _Originally posted by Dr. Dre _@~
> *Now I'm smellin like indo-nesia
> bus stop full of fly bitches and skeezers
> on my dick, cause my four on hit
> ...


Guess the man himself don't know :dunno:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuck that shit!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I had 14 on a wire in my ride at one point:
4 corners, front, back, left side, right side, side to side seesaw, pancake, rear side to side seesaw, front to back seesaw and two for around the world. Mine was just a street car, but I loved to clown every chance I got :cheesy:  Now, I wouldn't go with more than about 6, if that, under the dash. I'll only go 14 when I bring my old Bonnie back out one of these years.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

16 switches is for gangsta's :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 17 2007, 06:24 AM~9247211
> *16 switches is for gangsta's :0
> *




x2, gangstas are extinct so go with 4 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

I just got a 10 switch box, and my intention is to wire up two of the switches to raise the front or the back on only one battery per pump. There are times when I want the car to raise a bit more slowly.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

mainly for dancers, but cruising wise, f,b,s,s, and corners would be fine in my opinion


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Nov 17 2007, 06:24 AM~9247211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be one of the last few left


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Nov 15 2007, 05:21 PM~9236631
> *front , back , RRC , LRC , and the other are just there so we can clown on you for having that many..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

my brother-in-law had 16 switches back in da day in his 63 impala SS (from early 80's to early 90's), and he was one of the most notoriously respected switch hitters out in da mean streets of SD! He used every single one of em every chance he got. If u weren't rollin with UNLIMITED C.C. and u crossed his path then u better be ready to get served up. Hopping, dancing, 3-wheelin, his ride did it all. He always put on a good show like no other rollin down da boulevards. All da 16 switch hitters out there who know how to make use of all da switches deserve respect. He's almost done redoin his 63 and he'll be out causing trouble in da streets again


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

16 switches is for dummies and rookies that can't do it with 4!No lie if you had 16 bacc in the day you was something,really only to brag with cuzz you never hit those.The extra's were for seesaw side to side and corners and if you had a heavy chevy or Lac you would never know what the fucc the move was.Actually there's a couple of dudes out here in LV that still have them...1 has 16 and 2 have 12.Stucc in the early 90's on that Dr.Dre Chronic Cd...more like tape!


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep talkin all da shit u want, still don't change da fact that u'll never be able to keep up with a 16 switch pro. At the lowrider car shows I enjoy watching the dancers go at it. Hoppers, who gives a shit??? Some guy comes out hits in da 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, OH WOW look at dat guy he hit in da 40's, 50's 60's 70's etc etc. Same shit different day nothing new........


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

2 switches is all you need, front and back is more than enough.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 18 2007, 01:42 AM~9251737
> *my brother-in-law had 16 switches back in da day in his 63 impala SS (from early 80's to early 90's), and he was one of the most notoriously respected switch hitters out in da mean streets of SD! He used every single one of em every chance he got. If u weren't rollin with UNLIMITED C.C. and u crossed his path then u better be ready to get served up. Hopping, dancing, 3-wheelin, his ride did it all. He always put on a good show like no other rollin down da boulevards. All da 16 switch hitters out there who know how to make use of all da switches deserve respect. He's almost done redoin his 63 and he'll be out causing trouble in da streets again
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:  I used to make use of 12 of mine. The 2 I would hardly ever hit was the ones for around the world. I used to love clowining fools I didin't kow as well and some I did know. :biggrin: That's the reason I haven't gotten rid of my ride, because sooner or later she'll be out again.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 18 2007, 02:11 AM~9251816
> *Keep talkin all da shit u want, still don't change da fact that u'll never be able to keep up with a 16 switch pro. At the lowrider car shows I enjoy watching the dancers go at it. Hoppers, who gives a shit??? Some guy comes out hits in da 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, OH WOW look at dat guy he hit in da 40's, 50's 60's 70's etc etc. Same shit different day nothing new........
> *


HA HA, you sound like my youngest brother. He don't give a shit about hopping, he wants to see a good dancer.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Nov 18 2007, 02:11 AM~9251816
> *Keep talkin all da shit u want, still don't change da fact that u'll never be able to keep up with a 16 switch pro. At the lowrider car shows I enjoy watching the dancers go at it. Hoppers, who gives a shit??? Some guy comes out hits in da 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, another one 30's, OH WOW look at dat guy he hit in da 40's, 50's 60's 70's etc etc. Same shit different day nothing new........
> *



I asked a question like this and got bombed on for it :biggrin: I kind of felt dumb but I'm glad to see other people out there like the dancers too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

16 switches is 4 a dancer lol


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I PREFER 4 FRONT, BACK, AND BACK CORNERS FOR 3 WHEELIN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 20 2007, 03:09 PM~9267353
> *
> I PREFER 4  FRONT, BACK, AND BACK CORNERS FOR 3 WHEELIN
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 18 2007, 01:43 AM~9251924
> *2 switches is all you need, front and back is more than enough.
> *



X 2


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Nov 20 2007, 01:14 PM~9267388
> *X 2
> *


Nah, you european guys are strange. Minimum for me is like blaklak96 said, 4: front, back, right rear and left rear.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Nov 15 2007, 04:21 PM~9236631
> *front , back , RRC , LRC , and the other are just there so we can clown on you for having that many..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you forgot anntena up/down, trunk release, wipers,


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I HAVE 5 ON MY PANEL. F,B, TWO REAR CORNERS AND THE LAST IS TO TURN THE POWER ON MY TV AND DVD PLAYER.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yall 16 switch hitters cant see me. Just turn your heads when i come through with that porky's illuminated 25 switch box

this reminds me of the "switch bot!!" what yall newbe's know about that?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Nov 20 2007, 10:27 PM~9267479
> *Nah, you european guys are strange. Minimum for me is like blaklak96 said, 4: front, back, right rear and left rear.
> *


Yeah you know us, smaller roads = less switches :roflmao:

I don't really care for 3 wheeling or side to side, hence the 2 switches


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 15 2007, 05:00 PM~9236513
> *I know what 10 of them do...1 for each corner-4 switches, front and back-side to side-another 4, pancake and seesaw-the last 2 that I know of. What are the rest? :0
> *



posers


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 21 2007, 10:23 AM~9273864
> *Yeah you know us, smaller roads = less switches :roflmao:
> 
> I don't really care for 3 wheeling or side to side, hence the 2 switches
> *


How many dumps are you running? 2 or 4? Or 8 on one pump. :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Nov 21 2007, 09:08 PM~9274663
> *How many dumps are you running? 2 or 4? Or 8 on one pump.  :0
> *


Nah my LTD ain't cut yet, but I will run 2 dumps. Front and back, and maybe a pancake switch for those lazy days


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 21 2007, 11:11 AM~9273768
> *yall 16 switch hitters cant see me.  Just turn your heads when i come through with that porky's illuminated 25 switch box
> 
> this reminds me of the "switch bot!!" what yall newbe's know about that?
> *



:0 Thats what I want........... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 21 2007, 01:14 PM~9275097
> *Nah my LTD ain't cut yet, but I will run 2 dumps. Front and back, and maybe a pancake switch for those lazy days
> *


Keeping the front sway bar, hopefully and adding one in the rear if it didn't come with one? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Nov 21 2007, 10:59 PM~9275434
> *Keeping the front sway bar, hopefully and adding one in the rear if it didn't come with one? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir  

Maybe even an Equaliser :0 :cheesy:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 21 2007, 09:11 AM~9273768
> *yall 16 switch hitters cant see me.  Just turn your heads when i come through with that porky's illuminated 25 switch box
> 
> this reminds me of the "switch bot!!" what yall newbe's know about that?
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

FOR ME I JUST LIKE TO KEEP IT SIMPLE.4 SWITCHES MOUNTED UNDER THE DASH. I HAVE HAD CARS WITH 10 BUT NEVER USED 6 OF THEM PLUS THE SWITH BOX WAS ALWAYS GETTING SAT ON. LOL


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

differnt switches for differnt rides


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Nov 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9236631
> *front , back , RRC , LRC , and the other are just there so we can clown on you for having that many..
> 
> 
> ...



*LMAO LMAO LMAO*!!!


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

i think 6 is cool....f,b,s,s, and the two rear corners


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 21 2007, 04:35 PM~9276935
> *differnt switches for differnt rides
> *



TRUE THAT. IF YOU WANNA BE A CAR DANCER GET 16 OR MORE IF YOU WANNA KEEP YOU RIDE IN ONE PIECE GO WITH 4 LIKE I DO.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

4 switches are for switch retarded ass mofo's who cant do shit......................... Mainly for cars that dont do shit ......


If you like Corner to Corner moves & that - Get more..... 


If you got a Plain old street car that aint got shit - Get 4 of em .....



Alot of fools who look at your ride cant count over how many fingers they got -- What would it matter........????


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 22 2007, 03:37 AM~9280514
> *4 switches are for switch retarded ass mofo's who cant do shit......................... Mainly for cars that dont do shit ......
> If you like Corner to Corner moves & that - Get more.....
> If you got a Plain old street car that aint got shit - Get 4 of em .....
> ...


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Nov 21 2007, 01:20 PM~9275149
> *:0 Thats what I want........... :biggrin:
> *



I remember seeing that in LRM I thought that was the tightest set up eva first set up I eva wanted :cheesy:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Porky's switch box picture was suppose to be on that reply ^^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i cant beleive people are raggin on any more than 4 switches.

I personally would use 9, and no more, if i was dancing. No more than 8 if they were mounted. Remember, some people like to clown a little, even in a street car, 2 pump or 4 dump, i cant stand the thought of not being able to level out my car (like if I lifted the front up on an uneven road or in a turn.)

but most riders now think being able to hop the front and dump a rear corner to 3 wheel is all u need to be happy.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 21 2007, 02:12 PM~9275545
> *Yes sir
> 
> Maybe even an Equaliser  :0  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

